# The All Languages forum



## Encolpius

Is All languages the proper name of the forum? How come so few members visit that forum? I must confess I got in touch with some active members of other forums to draw some attention of the existence of the forum, but they made one comment and hasta la vista, baby. Yet the answers can be short and interesting.


----------



## ThomasK

I support this. 

Is there no possibility of somehow integrating 'Other' and 'All', or distinguishing between two kinds of sections, such as *comparative vocabulary* (as is the case at 'All languages'), *multilingual glossaries*, and *language-specific explanatory questions* ? 

I'd be grateful !


----------



## sakvaka

So do I. The discussions lack some special fruitfulness there.


----------



## ThomasK

_(In the meantime I sent an e-mail to a very nice moderator I got in touch with some time ago. Who knows it helps !)_


----------



## ThomasK

Another idea, ladies and gentlemen (so I think): shall we contact some people from the OL list individually? If everyone contacts five, then we might... ???


----------



## sakvaka

What is OL list? _Sorry, I've only been here a year.  _Besides, do we have a common goal? Should we make it clear first?


----------



## ThomasK

No problem: Other Languages... The common goal: I thought of one possibility only when contacting the OL members, i.e., asking them to join our AL clan and/ or visit us regularly. 

However, if a moderator hears us/ reads us, s/he might consider proposing my suggestion, i.e., a comparative vocabulary group and another one for 'Other Languages', but language-specific. BTW: a Finnish-Ugrian branch within the OL would not be non-sense at all, I think !!!


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK said:


> No problem: Other Languages... The common goal: I thought of one possibility only when contacting the OL members, i.e., asking them to join our AL clan and/ or visit us regularly.
> 
> However, if a moderator hears us/ reads us, s/he might consider proposing my suggestion, i.e., a comparative vocabulary group and another one for 'Other Languages', but language-specific. BTW: a Finnish-Ugrian branch within the OL would not be non-sense at all, I think !!!



Ah, I see!



> between two kinds of sections, such as *comparative vocabulary* (as  is the case at 'All languages'), *multilingual glossaries*, and *language-specific  explanatory questions* ?


I see three.  Besides, these forums already exist (All languages, Multilingual glossaries, Other languages), so I don't still understand what it could give more. But I agree that the names could be more specific, and some of them could be combined. But that sounds like a complete renovation


----------



## ThomasK

Well, my point was to try to make the 'branches' more specific. 

In fact one weak point in my suggestion is that the LSEQ would be meant for the OL members, whereas OL is just like all the other 'branches' above them, whereas I think etymology and CV, MG, should belong to a separate section on metalanguage or something...


----------



## swift

Have you guys got any response from the moderators of All Languages forum? 

I'm sorry for posting this belatedly.


----------



## ThomasK

No, no, no, not at all...


----------



## cherine

Hello guys,

I'm so sorry for the late reply, but somehow I didn't see this thread before!

I'm not sure I understood you well, guys, so allow me a few questions:


ThomasK said:


> Is there no possibility of somehow integrating 'Other' and 'All', or distinguishing between two kinds of sections, such as *comparative vocabulary* (as is the case at 'All languages'), *multilingual glossaries*, and *language-specific explanatory questions* ?


How is this different from what we already have?
Comparative vocabulary=All languages [in one place], right?
Language-specific explanatory questions: is what we have in the language-specific forums and the OL forum, where we discuss the languages that don't have [yet?] there own forum. Isn't this right?


Encolpius said:


> Is All languages the proper name of the forum?


What other name could be appropriate for a forum where each thread is asking for the translation of a word or expression in all languages?
When this forum was created, the moderators tried to think of another name, but in the end we couldn't think of a more suitable name.


> How come so few members visit that forum? I must confess I got in touch with some active members of other forums to draw some attention of the existence of the forum, but they made one comment and hasta la vista, baby.


I think the simple answer to that is that they're not interested in multi-lingual threads and that they prefer contributing in the language-specific forums.

I used to contribute a lot in the forum myself. But I rarely post there any more because I have other forum in which I prefer posting, and because I became more busy with other things and don't have much time for AL any more. I believe I'm not the only one here.


----------



## ThomasK

I think the three of us have been dreaming aloud, Cherine, I understand. The main problem is/ was that there are few people at the AL site. 

You know, I think EHL and AL _(but I do think 'comparative' would be better than 'all' because in general we are interested in the compararison between the languages),_ belong in some other 'meta-linguistic' forum (or GLF, see below). In the OLF the main focus is still on one language, whereas those visiting EHL and AL tend to be interested in the meta-aspect. Of course the MLG are not really meta- but... inter-linguistic. 

Still, I think they could all be split off into simply a* General Language Forum*. So that the OLF is really an* 'other language' forum*, and *not an other* *'language forum'. *

Too bad though that you don't visit us at the AL forum. Any hints for promotion are welcome ! ;-) But we'll see what you think about this proposal. Thanks !


----------



## cherine

Oh, so you're asking for the AL to be independent and not affiliated to OL? In this case, I'll ask Mike Kellogg, the forum's admin, if this is possible.

And I do certainly visit the AL, I moderate there  I just don't have the time to post there as often as I used to.


----------



## ThomasK

Well, it is just a suggestion, but I think it makes sense to have both AL and EHL independent from OL. Thanks!


----------

